
TalkTalk hack: Police arrest second teen - m1k3r420
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-34675235
======
celticninja
The fact that the 2 arrested individuals are teenagers is all you need to know
about the complexity of the attack on Talk Talk.

This was a script kiddy attack, no more no less, a lot of people claimed
responsibility from ISIS to chancers requesting ransoms but ultimately this
was due to talk talk having incredibly poor security. That they have recently
been hacked a few times just confirms that they are a soft target with lots of
customers data.

The fact these kids are kids is not the defining reason this was a simple
attack, there are some smart kids out there, but I imagine anyone with some
decent skills would have obfuscated their tracks enough to not get caught.
These are the LHF of hacks.

